# first test-e cycle



## juggernaut (May 28, 2009)

I am about to decide whether or not to buy test-e at 250mg x 2 shots weekly, for an 8 week cycle. Or, I may go through the oral route and pickup anadriol, or turinabol. Which is better for gains, dry or wet? I loved Mdrol and the gains I made were great, but the liver and back cramps were feeling like shit. 
What kind of caloric surplus will I need to see good gains? I'm dieting down from 18% to 10% to start clean-bulking again and finally get ready for my first NPC show.  

My Stats
1) 42 (but I act 16 on a good day)
2) 235, 18% BF
3) Years of Consistent Training: almost 20, as a natty, stopped that two months ago with mdrol
4) Currently doing PSMF as a category 2 dieter and heavy compounds
6) I'm about to start prepping for my first NPC show, but have been in several OCB shows.


----------



## Hench (May 28, 2009)

Cool stuff Jugg, I hope you log the cycle if you decide to go ahead with it. 

I'm no expert on AAS, but I have been reading up quite a bit about it recently both on here and a couple of other useful sites. And from what I've read 8 weeks may be a little short, you might want to bump that up to 10-12 weeks to get the full effects. You might also want to think about running d-bol for the first 4-6 weeks with the test, although this would depend on how quickly you want to see results and how much weight you want to gain. 

But as I said this is just me throwing ideas out there, you need to wait for a couple of the more experienced guys to come along (Shadowcan and Victor are two guys who know their stuff).


----------



## TheRhino (May 28, 2009)

dont you only need to take test E once a week?? ill read up on it again i cant remember though. just throwing it out there, and ive had the mdrol too and the back cramps do suuuccckkk, but great stuff!


----------



## Shadowcam (May 28, 2009)

I would go with the Test E option! 
You will get much better sustainable results and its also a safer option than messing around with oral only cycles.

I prefer shorter cycles as they are easier to recover from and your body takes longer to become accustomed to a certain dosage so long as you take enough time off between cycles.

I also find that results start to stagnate after about 8-9 weeks when on a cycle (depending on how you train) so its best to get off and recover.

8 weeks is a good cycle length but you dont have to set it in stone meaning if your still making good gains at the 8 week point then ride it for a couple more weeks, if your not then finish up and start PCT. Dbol is an optional addition as a kickstart for the first 4 weeks dosed at 20-30mg/day but remember it is a very liver toxic drug.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2009)

LMAO at juggernaut's wish list!


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

Built said:


> LMAO at juggernaut's wish list!


what my 24 inch arms or my desire to win the megamillions...?


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, dogg...I'm going to stick with just one compound for now and probably wont go any further than that. I'm not looking to do major stacking.
I will however, post a log, since I LOVE to write. I dont want to gain a ton of muscle (sounds weird) because people in my gym respect and do what i ask. I dont want to come off as a guy who turned to the "dark side". I dont have a gym-I have a fitness center. If I owned a hardcore gym, I wouldnt care. I'm looking for basic gains in a shorter amount of time that wont make people think I am using.I was actually thinking of doing 400mg (200x2 weekly). 



Moondogg said:


> Cool stuff Jugg, I hope you log the cycle if you decide to go ahead with it.
> 
> I'm no expert on AAS, but I have been reading up quite a bit about it recently both on here and a couple of other useful sites. And from what I've read 8 weeks may be a little short, you might want to bump that up to 10-12 weeks to get the full effects. You might also want to think about running d-bol for the first 4-6 weeks with the test, although this would depend on how quickly you want to see results and how much weight you want to gain.
> 
> But as I said this is just me throwing ideas out there, you need to wait for a couple of the more experienced guys to come along (Shadowcan and Victor are two guys who know their stuff).


----------



## quark (May 29, 2009)

Of all the advice I have ever received or read the most basic is to include test in a cycle of AAS. Also, first cycle should be test only (4-500/wk would be great) and as already stated, 10-12 weeks. HCG @ 300iu every four days. A-dex @ 0.5 every other day for an ai. IMO if you don't want to show the gains from that, don't do the cycle, because it sounds like your diet and training are gtg. The gains are definitely gonna show. Especially your first cycle. Just my opinion though, best of luck.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

gtg?


----------



## quark (May 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> gtg?



good to go


----------



## Shadowcam (May 29, 2009)

jchappj said:


> Of all the advice I have ever received or read the most basic is to include test in a cycle of AAS. Also, first cycle should be test only (4-500/wk would be great) and as already stated, 10-12 weeks. HCG @ 300iu every four days. A-dex @ 0.5 every other day for an ai. IMO* if you don't want to show the gains from that, don't do the cycle*, because it sounds like your diet and training are gtg. The gains are definitely gonna show. Especially your first cycle. Just my opinion though, best of luck.



Good point,

Alot of guys say there about to do a cycle but dont want big gains or only want to gain 5 lbs or they dont want to look like their on the juice.

Then WHY take steroids! makes no sense!


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Good point,
> 
> Alot of guys say there about to do a cycle but dont want big gains or only want to gain 5 lbs or they dont want to look like their on the juice.
> 
> Then WHY take steroids! makes no sense!


I'm not opposed to using. I just finished Mdrol. I hated the fucking cramps in my back. I probably wont get that using AAS. I'll still get the same gains.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2009)

Test E will take about 4 weeks to kick in good. You will need at least 2 10ml vials of test for 8 weeks, but that would give you enough for 10 weeks @ 500mg/wk. I would go ahead and go the extra 2 wks and finish it off.
And I would not stack it on a first cycle. You really want to see how you respond to just the test itself.


----------



## quark (May 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I'm not opposed to using. I just finished Mdrol. *I hated the fucking cramps in my back.* I probably wont get that using AAS. I'll still get the same gains.



 Agreed! I also get calf pumps with most ph's too, to the point of not being able to do any cardio on the treadmill. Neither has been a problem with test e.
 As far as using or not I was only trying to point out that in my experience AAS is a whole level higher than using something like superdrol. People will notice. And as DG pointed out gains will start around week 4.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

I'm goign to do a 10 week, settled. I'm going to get somewhat lean, about 12-14% and start a ud2 bulk.


----------



## Pirate! (May 29, 2009)

jchappj said:


> Of all the advice I have ever received or read the most basic is to include test in a cycle of AAS. Also, first cycle should be test only (4-500/wk would be great) and as already stated, 10-12 weeks. HCG @ 300iu every four days. A-dex @ 0.5 every other day for an ai. IMO if you don't want to show the gains from that, don't do the cycle, because it sounds like your diet and training are gtg. The gains are definitely gonna show. Especially your first cycle. Just my opinion though, best of luck.



Solid advice. You won't get the back cramps on Test/adex/HCG. You'll likely get some nice pumps. Just tell people you're using a killer NO boster.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## Hypermike2 (Feb 15, 2011)

*First timer*

Hey Im 30 looking to start my first cycle I had decca then decided to go with test e only for 10 weeks. After reading about all the pct and all I'm more confused on what to use. I want to keep it simple and affordable since Im on a budget. What would you recommend? Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you really bring back a 2 y/o thread? And look at the stickies they answers your exact questions.


----------



## airtime (Feb 15, 2011)

catch 22 here.  you ask a question and people tell you to do a search.  you do a search and bring back a 2 year old thread and people bitch about bring back an old thread.  lol


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 16, 2011)

No catch 22 the research does not include using an old thread to post his question, especially when the stickies answered his questions. If he had done the "research" he would not have asked the question the way he did because the stickies also say how to ask for cycle advise. So wheres the catch?


----------



## cutright (Feb 16, 2011)

First Cycle and PCT  Just read this peanut! you will find your answer. But read it about 5 times...follow it to the T!


----------

